# Calories in one sitting



## TheAmazing (Jul 15, 2013)

edit


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Okk.. populus54  we need u here hitler asap..!!!
Very vague question so lets redo it with stats etc
.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Okk.. populus54  we need u here hitler asap..!!!
Very vague question so lets redo it with stats etc
.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 16, 2013)

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Does it matter how much you eat in one sitting, like in terms of your body absorbing the nutrients and calories for muscle growth?



Well there are shit ton of things to take into account-

1- make up of the meals ie- protein sources, fat content, carbohydrate make up such as quantity of mono, di and poly saccharides. As well as soluble fiber content. 

2- then there is the glycemic response and timing of your meals. Such as are you glycogen depleted and trying take into account for live glycogen storage.

3- gastric emptying... This is a subject in itself

4- renal response to excessive protein intake


This question is a very big big question that covers more or less and entire philosophical approach to sports nutrition. 

A good base line for understanding some elements of this is a series of articles written by John Berardi

This is a four part series with and updated version of it. It's basic and a good place to launch from to customize your own eating style

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...g_performance_diet_mass/massive_eating_part_1


----------



## TheAmazing (Jul 16, 2013)

edit


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Your body will absorb as much as it needs.  If seen people grow as well off 2 meals as they do off 7.  Several food proteins take over 4 hours to digest.  Give your body a reason to absorb 70g of protein and it will.  I think it was John Meadows that answered this very same question and his answer was "all of it", cause what you don't need for muscle repair will be stored as fat.


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 16, 2013)

Also what aas are you on? Some are way better at nutrient uptake and partioning  than others.


----------



## TheAmazing (Jul 16, 2013)

edit


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 17, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Also what aas are you on? Some are way better at nutrient uptake and partioning  than others.



Hey dudcki theres a 15 page novel what hes on in log threads ..sit down, grab a six pack, lay back the lazy boy and see test prop And npp.

Kiddn CMFT..its a good read bro..


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 17, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Your body will absorb as much as it needs.  If seen people grow as well off 2 meals as they do off 7.  Several food proteins take over 4 hours to digest.  Give your body a reason to absorb 70g of protein and it will.  I think it was John Meadows that answered this very same question and his answer was "all of it", cause what you don't need for muscle repair will be stored as fat.



There is research proving that your body will be more efficient by eating multiple small meals over day. Additionally, by eating multiple small meals you induce a protein synthetic response from each meal. With a large meal you spike it once and it tapers. 

Layne Norton did a lot of research on the topic and has numerous published studies. Sorry to reference Layne again guys but he has done the legwork on this one. 

With a large meal, you maybe not be depriving your body of nutrients, but multiple small meals will generate a stronger anabolic response. I Aldo experimented with intermittent fasting doing a very brief period of feeding each day, and my experience is reflective of what has been proven by the science.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 17, 2013)

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Awesome thanks Magnus! Cause that's what i have always read during researching this topic.
> 
> Im on test prop and npp



Please post the studies you are referring to

Here is one from Layne Norton: http://www.biolayne.com/wp-content/uploads/Norton-J-Ag-Food-Ind-Hi-Tech-2008.pdf

Presentation Slides: http://www.slideshare.net/biolayne/...ort-maximal-protein-synthesis-and-muscle-mass


----------



## dudcki27 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey dudcki theres a 15 page novel what hes on in log threads ..sit down, grab a six pack, lay back the lazy boy and see test prop And npp.
> 
> Kiddn CMFT..its a good read bro..



I'll check it out.


----------



## TheAmazing (Jul 17, 2013)

edit


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 17, 2013)

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Aww geez. When i say i have heard that your body can take in a ton of calories in one sitting it was based on the concept of intermittent fasting, which kinda shoots down the idea that in order to build muscle you need to eat every couple hours. Although one may be slightly more efficient than the other, i think its somewhat trivial in my case, the only reason why i was worried is i hadn't had much calories all day because of work so i ate about a 2000 calorie meal when i got home.
> 
> By the way, shit starts taking of on page 6



Your body IS going to use the kcals but it won't be as efficient at building muscle.  I am not discrediting IF, you can certainly maintain muscle mass and even build muscle, but it will be much more difficult than consuming multiple meals.  

Another thing to consider is when you are eating 4,000+ kcals/day it is going to be very difficult to take that in in one sitting and a dearth of kcals at one time can stress the digestive system.  You may also have a difficult time absorbing nutrients if digestive enzymes are not able to break down all of the food.

This is just my hypothesis and may lead to further discussion:

The fault that I see in IF and bodybuilding is that you are not stimulating protein synthesis a multiple periods during the day, however if you incorporate a BCAA/EAA mixture you would be able to stimulate protein synthesis and create a positive anabolic environment.  So therefor, incorporating multiple BCAA/EAA drinks throughout the day may allow for one to built lean tissue with only one whole food feeding per day. 

What do you guys think? 

BTW - CMFT, pick up a BCAA/EAA drink and keep it at work.  Great for between meals and when you are feeling sluggish.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 17, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Your body IS going to use the kcals but it won't be as efficient at building muscle.  I am not discrediting IF, you can certainly maintain muscle mass and even build muscle, but it will be much more difficult than consuming multiple meals.
> 
> Another thing to consider is when you are eating 4,000+ kcals/day it is going to be very difficult to take that in in one sitting and a dearth of kcals at one time can stress the digestive system.  You may also have a difficult time absorbing nutrients if digestive enzymes are not able to break down all of the food.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you.  I also believe smaller more frequent meals provide a consistant supply of nutrients.  We live in a world of "optimizing" everything we do to reach our goals.  I do however think the difference is marginal.  I certainly agree bcaas would be a great addition as well.  Question, do you use the standard 2.1.1 or the modern 4.1.1.  I noticed on PM Dr Alpha recommended the 4.1.1.  That's what I use but would like to hear others thoughts on this.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 17, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I totally agree with you.  I also believe smaller more frequent meals provide a consistant supply of nutrients.  We live in a world of "optimizing" everything we do to reach our goals.  I do however think the difference is marginal.  I certainly agree bcaas would be a great addition as well.  *Question, do you use the standard 2.1.1 or the modern 4.1.1.  I noticed on PM Dr Alpha recommended the 4.1.1.  That's what I use but would like to hear others thoughts on this.*



I go higher with the leucine, but there are some really interesting things out there about amino acid metabolism.  Most us know how leucine acts as the anabolic trigger, but when all amino acids are present, adding additional leucine will NOT generate further muscle protein synthesis (mps). And when all EAAs are present minus leucine (equivalent to the amount of EAAs in 25g of whey protein) in addition to 6.25g of whey isolate, they will elicit the same protein synthetic response as leucine and other BCAAs when they are dosed at the equivalent of 25g of whey isolate.  Additionally, when all amino acids are present they will have a sustained elevated rated of MPS.  This shows that as important as leucine is, when all other amino acids are present you do not need as much as once thought and that the combination of all amino acids, and particually all EAAs, has greater physiological benefits in terms of MPS.

Churchward-Venne, T. A., N. A. Burd, et al. (2012). "Supplementation of a suboptimal protein dose with leucine or essential amino acids: effects on myofibrillar protein synthesis at rest and following resistance exercise in men." The Journal of physiology 590(Pt 11): 2751-2765.

EDIT: and with this in mind, I should add that I use Whey hydroslate mixed with a 4:1:1 BCAA powder and additional glutamine intraworkout.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, those are the exact bcaas Alpha uses as well as myself.  Thanks.


----------



## BigBob (Jul 18, 2013)

I agree with what you guys said, I used to think it didn't matter how often or how much you eat. As long as my macros were on point. But not only in regards to nutrition is it better to eat more often, you can also avoid stomach distention


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 18, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Yes, those are the exact bcaas Alpha uses as well as myself.  Thanks.



Magnus, since it seems we are on the same wavelengths, I wanted to bounce something off you...

Despite what science says about muscle protein synthesis and amino acid concentrations, feel that real world experience differs.  In studies, often times the subjects are performing a minimal number of exercises and certainly not at the intensity that we train.  Considering the length of our training sessions and the intensity with which we train, I feel it can be reasonably assumed that a higher concentration of amino acids is warranted.  For example, you slam chest, drink some of your recovery drink (boom MPS), then move onto the next bodypart and kill it, more recovery drink and now you have amino acids working on repairing the damage and beginning the rebuilding process.... and so on. Essentially, I feel that we are creating more muscular damage than is created in the controlled environments of the studies.

I guess the only way to know your best dose is to play around with the numbers, but without having the research tools available, I would rather go on the high end.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 18, 2013)

You see, that is the problem.  These studies almost never involve people like us.  Even when they do, they don't include you and I.  This is why you find the most important tool we have is boards like this.  Over the last few years, I have made a conscious effort to be extremely receptive to my body when adding and testing things.  I have never been a kitchen sink kind of guy.  As far as bcaas, personally I cannot tell the difference between 2:1:1 and 4:1:1.  I go with the later solely on Alphas reccomendation. I respect him and thats enough for me.  Having taken them for a little over two years, I can tell you the things I have personally noticed.  About a reduction in recovery time in between sets by about 20%.  Not so much of an increase in maximal weights, but lesser weights and drop sets have drasticly increased in repetitions.  Like I have more gas in the tank, more muscle endurance.  I hold about 2% less body fat in then off season.  My waist almost never goes above 35" where as before it would get to around 37".  DOMS is nearly nonexistant.  Now this is where I think they shine and gets to your point.  Muscle preservation. I take them on non training days as well.  This has allowed me to maintain higher body weights during the summer months although I have a very physical and strenuous job.  Whether in the gym, work, or other catabolic activities, bcaas seem to buffer and minimize musical catabolism.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm right on board with you! However, my recommendation come from Homonunculus, who I believe agrees with Alpha on many fronts (after all both are very well versed in the scientific minutiae and both are pretty beastly).  

I always add things in gradually and what I did in working with Scott was go through several different iterations of recovery drinks over 2+ years adding different amino acid combinations, trying pepto-pro, isolates, egg protein, carb sources.....you name it.  Right now I'm using a pepto-pro, isolate, BCAA mix and only adding in minimal carbs from karboload.  However, I have heard good things about whey hydrolyslate so I when I run out of pepto-pro and isolate I going to use an EAA, BCAA and whey hydro mix.

I am always in tune with my body and one major change when going to pepto-pro was the reduced DOMS.  Extra BCAAs assist even further in reducing DOMS.

When dieting, BCAAs are a godsend.  Just keep some around and sip them during the day and it makes it much easier to get by on reduced kcals and you seem to be able to preserve muscle.


----------



## Denzel (Jul 27, 2013)

Eating too much calories in one sitting is not good for health and causes weight gain and fat. We should reduce the amount of calories from each and every meal plan to maintain weight and fitness.


----------

